# Photos: Sierra Road KOM (San Jose Cycling Classic 2/14/2009)



## SloPhoto (May 25, 2010)

Hey guys.

I happened to be heading up the hill to take photos of the pro's at the top of Sierra Road. The KOM event organizers were nice enough to give me a lift up the hill.

I was up there early enough to get photos of a bunch of the ppl doing the climb. If you noticed a guy laying down with a huge lens 1/8 mile from the summit... that was me.

a few shots
























click here to take a look at all 290 of them
https://whyafoto.com/Bik/2010-Tour-of-California/Sierra-Road-Club-Rides

Comments/Criticism would be appreciated :thumbsup: 

(I hope that some of you appreciate this and it is deemed acceptable for the forum)


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice pics. Even saw someone I recognized. Did you say you also took pics of the pro's. It's prolly me but I didn't see any pro teams or riders..did I miss it?


----------



## SloPhoto (May 25, 2010)

izzyfly said:


> Nice pics. Even saw someone I recognized. Did you say you also took pics of the pro's. It's prolly me but I didn't see any pro teams or riders..did I miss it?


http://whyafoto.com/Bik/2010-Tour-of-California/Tour-Pros-Sierra-road/
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

SloPhoto said:


> Comments/Criticism would be appreciated :thumbsup:


My comment.....you made my gut look bigger than it really is :smilewinkgrin:

Seriously though....nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pictures, so good to see some local flavor as well as the Pro's.


----------



## besteast (May 28, 2010)

wow. nice pictures! i love it. thanks for sharing. 
SEO Technology

SEO tips

cartridge filters


----------

